# Oldest/Junkiest car you ever owned thread. How nostalgic are you?



## Abel1337 (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a 1970 Ford Bronco with 36 inch super swampers. I was 18 at the time and I bought it for 500 dollars. I bought it in about 2004 and it seemed to be a good deal, I mean it was a cheap big truck that worked, how could I go wrong? Well, it turned out the rear main seal leaked and I had no idea how to fix that nor did I have the money to pay for someone to fix it for me. Meh it was a ggod ol truck though, who am I kiddin? Those off-road days were fun man. It felt like ultimate four wheeling. Meh times have changed now and I am more into cars but man were those hills fun. Oh and about the Bronco, that thing rusted its doors off after about 3 months of my owning it. At least I was able to enjoy some of that things dying glory.



Well that my story of my old junk car. Good times man, good times. I know you guys know what I am talkin about. If you don't then I have failed. I should ask admin to just erase my account. I am kidding, of course.



Whats your story?


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

I've never owned an old junker.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I've never owned a junky car. I've owned a few that were mechanically challenged. The difference is I fixed things that broke.


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

My first car was a 1966 Mustang 'vert. It was old, but restored. :thumbup:


----------



## tgee (Jun 1, 2005)

Cruisechik said:


> My first car was a 1966 Mustang 'vert. It was old, but restored. :thumbup:


My first car was a '69 Firebird, midnight blue with a black vinyl top. I really loved that car............until the reverse went out on it and I would have to push my way out of parking spaces....:rofl:


----------



## Cruisechik (Jul 9, 2007)

tgee said:


> My first car was a '69 Firebird, midnight blue with a black vinyl top. I really loved that car............until the reverse went out on it and I would have to push my way out of parking spaces....:rofl:


Nice car. :thumbup:

My car practically lived at the mechanics shop, so my dad sold it after a year or so.


----------



## tgee (Jun 1, 2005)

Cruisechik said:


> Nice car. :thumbup:
> 
> My car practically lived at the mechanics shop, so my dad sold it after a year or so.


Thanks! I wish I still had it sometimes.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

I had an '89 Nissan 240SX. It sucked.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

I had a 1988 Chevy S-10.

not very cool.


in fact, the only "cool" car I've owned is the giant penis I drive now.


----------



## verEYEzon (Nov 20, 2008)

My first car. Bought it at 13 after having mowed a family friends lawn for 2 summers.

1983 Subaru Hatchback GL.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

1963 Dodge Dart, with a slant six and a two-speed eeps automatic transmission bought in 1979.

Bought it for $450, sold for $400. 'course by that point, I had replaced the alternator, battery, water pump, exhaust, radiator, two tires... :rofl:

Good car for a HS student though.


----------



## dubis (Dec 30, 2006)

'59 Rambler. The doors had to be held closed going around corners. It died when my Dad put high detergent oil in the block. - barely made it to the junkyard. I bought it for a dollar and sold it for $15.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

1961 Ford Galaxy. Got it free from my Aunt. Windshield wipers would stop working when going uphill. Back window fell down so I held it up with a block of wood. Spitted and sputtered all over the place. But it was a ride.

Oh, and it had a great, great, great, and big, back seat. That seat got quite a workout.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Nov 7, 2008)

This it the first BA POS that I ever owned.








1979 Datsun 200sx Auto w/ RWD.

I don't remember if mine had those cool A$$ hood mounted side mirrors though. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## a572mike (May 22, 2005)

My first car was a 1982 Mercury Capri that didn't run. It was quite a beast when I got it, but I put another engine in it, gave it a paint job, then drove the hell out of it.

About 10 years ago I was a field engineer on a project out in the middle of nowhere in Western Colorado. It was 75 miles one way from town out to the job site along a very deer infested road. Another engineer and I bought a 1978 Chrysler Le Baron 4 door (vinyl, not rich Corinthian leather dammit) for 400 bucks! The rear window had been replaced by a piece of plexiglass, it leaked oil badly, the head lights worked intermittently, the transmission would slip on the 1-2 shift, and I'm sure it could have used a brake job. But it had a 360 police interceptor in it, and it would pass just about everything on the road to work, except for the gas station...


----------



## SkyDog (Aug 1, 2007)

1968 VW bus. It had spent the better part of a decade being used as a tool shed, but I needed a car and my girlfriend's dad told me I could have it if we could make it run. The body was more rust and bondo than steel. The heater piped exhaust fumes into the cabin. The sliding door routinely fell off. It caught fire twice. It broke down all the time, but at least I had a bed to sleep in while I waited for someone to come tow it.

Strangely, I miss that thing.


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

My hubby kept his mom's original 1968 Toyota Landcuiser BJ-40.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Two:

1991 Ford Explorer Sport (MT and Automatic 4WD) I owned since new (got rid of it in 2003). The paint had completely stripped off of it, transmission was going out again, interior trim was failing, radio failed, automatic 4wd motor burned out. It was a great car during it's time but was in need of too much work toward the end (and I maintained it meticulously!).

1993 Mercury Sable. My wife bought it used for grad school. My wife hit a deer with it...we replaced the hood and headlights but the radiator support got bent and it was never the same after that. Engine mounts were bad, shocks were bad, and after the transmission died for the second time we had it hauled away. Great car up until the deer.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a Renault 4 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4L

It was the first car I bought after I totalled my mother's car - so it was buy a car or walk... quite honestly, it was a BARGAIN - but a POS...

I got the habit for POS cars though and it was the first of many... my family owned a car dealership - I would pay cash for a junker trade-in that would run for 8-14 months - take it to the scrap yard and get almost what i paid for it after it was done. Those were the days - only gas and insurance as my real costs to drive... I spent more on washer fluid than depreciation!


----------



## rgr887 (Feb 27, 2006)

*1968 Karmin Ghia*

VW....rag top, orange and black cost $300 in 1973. No heat except under the back seats
and no radio. And slowwww...w/ a 1200 cc engine. A real chic-magnet!


----------

